# My 2013 535i M-Sport.



## NYC535iowner (Jul 7, 2017)

Just purchase the car about 3 months ago. Love it, first time BMW owner.
Here are some pictures with some rim upgrade. More mods to come in the near future.
Wheels:
19 x 9.5" offset 37 on stock tires 245/40/19. (Might be upgrading the rear tires to 265 or 275??
Waiting for my Front lip is at the shop getting painted. Waiting for the correct size BMW center caps to arrive

Sorry for the I-phone pictures.


----------



## Megagixx (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## Waldo1984 (Jan 10, 2022)

Nice looks sharp. I also just purchased a 2013 335i m sport. I love it and it is my first bmw. I was lucky mine came with a bunch of mods


----------



## Waldo1984 (Jan 10, 2022)




----------

